# What happened to Goingfast.com?!



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

Its been down for months. Does anyone know if its ever coming back?!


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*

forever a mystery.....


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*

who cares. there stuff sucked ! poor empolyes where bit!chez


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*

they had good prices. did they move? i know in the UK they are still offering their products but what about here in the US?


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (static-psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *static-psi* »_who cares. there stuff sucked ! poor empolyes where bit!chez

all the stuff i bought from them were things that other places sold for double the price.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPM_GTI* »_
all the stuff i bought from them were things that other places sold for double the price.


Yeah that's so true!!! they had good prices and shipped fast. I was looking to buy some stuff from them soon but idk where did they go. Hopefully they come back soon to save some $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*
















I found out that the company is for sale:
http://www.businessmart.com/bu...-york
Hopefully someone buys it and doesn't raise the prices and such


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (NAVI51)*

this news....makes me very. very sad.
i should have bought that badgeless grill for $20 when i had the chance!!!!


----------



## cav2dub (Dec 31, 2008)

maybe that's why it was 'goingfast.com'... "Get it while you can!! We're GOING out of business FAST!" 
LOL... I kid.. I kid.. i got stuff from them too n was happy with it


_Modified by cav2dub at 5:20 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: (cav2dub)*









If i had money, i would totally buy this company.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (SPM_GTI)*

Hey, I accidentally just found their London, UK eBay store and thought I'd update:
http://stores.ebay.com/goingfast-shop 
The prices are still cheap but the shipping's what gets you.








Anything happening with US store yet?


----------



## mk3vrdub6 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (SPM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPM_GTI* »_this news....makes me very. very sad.
i should have bought that badgeless grill for $20 when i had the chance!!!!









i have their badgeless grill. it doesnt even fit. thank god for zip ties


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Goingfast.com?! (mk3vrdub6)*

oh man, no good. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## v-dubbingsinceday1 (Jul 15, 2010)

yea, that site was awsome for parts, n prices. just went to it, n its down, wtf.....


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

http://shop.goingfast.com/index.php?XTCsid=299f9adc20195d687593ca67f5bfeede


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

FYI GTi20V dont put a link up to a website if your logged into it, I can see and change any of your information on this site^ https://sslsites.de/shop.goingfast.com/address_book.php?XTCsid=299f9adc20195d687593ca67f5bfeede


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Thats really weird!! 

Thats not my info! I found that page via Google. WTF!!:laugh:


----------

